# How many calories do you burn off riding?



## Pidge (18 February 2008)

Just intrigued really as would be interested to know how many claories per different discipline we burn off? 
I've dropped over 2 dress sizes in just over a year despite eating more


----------



## JessMannion (18 February 2008)

Its all right for some... I haven't lost any weight and i'm dieting... lol


----------



## SALLYT (18 February 2008)

For me not enough!


----------



## nicnag (18 February 2008)

Apparently 0.108 calories per minute when trotting, and general 0.06 per min! Can't be right, after a lesson I could be wrung out, and it's the one day a week I feel justified to a takeaway, going to be a very small one if I'm only burning off 50 calories!


----------



## Pidge (18 February 2008)

god that doesn't sound right  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 why am I always starving after a lesson then or a couple of hours over the Chase?


----------



## nicnag (18 February 2008)

It was an american site I got it from, maybe western riding is less fat burning!?


----------



## nicnag (18 February 2008)

This one seems better! nearly 200 calories in a 45 minute period! Roll on takeaway!
http://www.carolinafitness.unc.edu/src/src_files/calorie-burner.html#hockey1


----------



## Pidge (18 February 2008)

still seems low as comes out the same as juggling and table tennis


----------



## Wan2bEventer (18 February 2008)

I heard that it was the same as jogging?


----------



## mattilda (18 February 2008)

I have no idea but I know for a fact that I burn off more than Whisk sometimes! Swear it would be easier for me to carry him if he's not in the mood.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (18 February 2008)

Too many! But other times it feels as if I've done nothing


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (18 February 2008)

Very pleasing arcticle....

http://www.designmark.co.uk/horseways/horseriding_the_physical_benefits.html

 [ QUOTE ]
 Hacking out burns up approximately 40 calories per 10 minutes or 240 calories per hour. Mucking out burns up 80 calories per 10 mins or 480 calories per hour. Schooling a horse burns up 70 calories per 10 mins or 360 calories per hour. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I've burnt around 1440 so far today without even riding


----------



## Acolyte (18 February 2008)

I have noticed that it depends on the horse you are riding  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Last season when I was eventing Josh I have got some amazing pics of me schooling - I am toned, slim, and look like someone else - yes, I had been dieting for the first half of the year, but he made all the difference  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Unfortunately I had biceps like Popeye, but hey ho


----------



## jesterfaerie (18 February 2008)

I am going to start riding very lazy horses, the kicking will burn more off


----------



## madmav (18 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Very pleasing arcticle....

 [ QUOTE ]
 Hacking out burns up approximately 40 calories per 10 minutes or 240 calories per hour. Mucking out burns up 80 calories per 10 mins or 480 calories per hour. Schooling a horse burns up 70 calories per 10 mins or 360 calories per hour. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Sadly, I think those figures are very optimistic. Things that are fun are never good for you. That's why running is so effective at burning calories - it's sheer horrible hell to do!


----------

